# Looking for a couple of similar stories



## zonker (Feb 27, 2006)

Trying to find two stories.

They were very similar, I think by the same author. Both had:

1. Two females who had not seen each other in quite a while. One had gained weight and the other was fascinated by the weight gain and the woman's belly. In one story, they go to a restaurant and the thin one feeds the gainer and puts her hand on her belly.

2. They might have been lesbians lovers, but in both cases, the gainer has been in a new relationship (with a woman), and that is the reason she gained weight.

3. Both were athletic, and one still is. In one story I think they meet at a gym. The thin one has fun watching the her gainer friend work out.

4. Both stories are pretty short (probably less than 1000 words).

Thanks.


----------



## billedmeup (Feb 28, 2006)

Could it be My Athletic Friend:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/athletic_friend.html
There is a part 2 somehwere.


----------



## zonker (Feb 28, 2006)

billedmeup said:


> Could it be My Athletic Friend:
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/athletic_friend.html
> There is a part 2 somehwere.


I like those stories also, but those are not the ones I was talking about. I think they were in one of the BTBWG yahoo groups. I never saw them in Dimensions... Thanks for the try, Bill...:eat1: :eat1:


----------

